# Soon to be GSD Owner



## briwilli (Feb 10, 2015)

From what I've read everyone has their favorite brand of food to feed their dog. I'm curious if Pedigree puppy food is a good choice?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pedigree is one of the worst dog food brands you could feed your dog. I feed Fromm, it's a little expensive but it is a really good brand.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would stay away from the big brand names. Do some research on here

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Pedigree has ground corn as the first ingredient. Would be great for pigs, cows, etc...not great for a carnivore. 

I like Fromm LBP. Mine is 12 months old and he is doing great on it. High quality food might cost more, but you save on medical bills. I hate kibble and would feed raw if I could. But can't at this point, so a well made, fairly priced kibble was my best option.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are many many good brands of kibble - Pedigree is really not one of them....

I like Fromm, Earthborn, Solid Gold, Blue Buffalo.....many many more good ones - look at the reviews and find something that fits your budget and is locally available.....there are also online places to buy like Doggiefood.com, Chewy.com etc....that will deliver to your door that are competitive price wise.

lee


----------



## briwilli (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh okay! Thank you all so much!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I love Fromm LBP already, and Ruger seems to really enjoy it. He's been on it for just over a week, and eats it much more voraciously than his previous kibble.

I feed my Boston (& my cats) Blue Buffalo brand food. 

I found Chewy.com was definitely competitive price-wise for a high quality food - it was half priced compared to the local store that carried it. While I'm all about giving local stores my business, the owner was very rude about my choice of Fromm, so I won't be upset giving my future business to the internet


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I love Chewy, they have amazing prices.  Just placed a big order from them yesterday.


----------



## briwilli (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay I'm looking into the Fromm food! Which one is the best? There is multiple choices. And in the ingredients it says like Chicken Meal, Fish meal... I thought that stuff was bad?


----------



## briwilli (Feb 10, 2015)

Is it the Fromm Gold Holistic Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

"meal" just means the meat is dehydrated and ground up. So "chicken meal" is like ground up dehydrated chicken jerky.


----------



## briwilli (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh okay, thanks!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

briwilli said:


> Is it the Fromm Gold Holistic Large Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food?


That's the one I have Ruger on - comes in a pretty blue bag


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Orijien is very good too.


----------

